# Sealing Wax



## JohnT (Jan 13, 2011)

So, 

I was watching "Dirty Jobs" the other day. 

Really cool episode at a distillery / brewery. 

I notice that they sealed their rum with wax. The were using an electric deep frier to heat the wax and keep it in a liquid state. This is the type for home use (comes with a lid) 

They simply opened the top and dipped each bottle. 

Anybody else do this? I was thinking that the frier would make the wax too hot.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 13, 2011)

I never tried it as I don't like the looks of waxed bottles. I thought most deep fryers had thermostats on them.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 13, 2011)

My thinking is that frier thermostats do not go low enough for the needs of wax.


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 14, 2011)

I would suggest a double boiler....


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2011)

If thats does a good temp though its brilliant. I would even consider that since I do bulk age enough and would like to protect it longer term as I dont drink alot and some of these wines are getting to be 5 years or more old.


----------



## GerardVineyard (Jan 14, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> I would suggest a double boiler....



Or a small crock pot / slow cooker.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2011)

Funny thing is my wife just brought out ours to slow cook a roast and it goes from warm all the way to fry. Mines a Fry Daddy.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jan 15, 2011)

Wade E said:


> If thats does a good temp though its brilliant. I would even consider that since I do bulk age enough and would like to protect it longer term as I dont drink alot and some of these wines are getting to be 5 years or more old.




OR Another option wud be to just send all that "extra" over to me...Ill be sure to keep it "safe" and make sure it doesn't age to much


----------

